# medicals



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, We have just had our medicals and police certificates and Xrays back everything fine ,do anyone know if we send the xray disc off with everything and will there be any further test ,, would appreciate any help,, thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sam and paul said:


> Hi, We have just had our medicals and police certificates and Xrays back everything fine ,do anyone know if we send the xray disc off with everything and will there be any further test ,, would appreciate any help,, thanks


Yes just send it all off together. 
No further tests unless Immigration not happy with anything on the medical.


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks!! i have looked at the medicals and everything seems ok and doctor has put FIT !! so fingers crossed everything will be ok,, and not take that long,,thanks again,,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sam and paul said:


> Thanks!! i have looked at the medicals and everything seems ok and doctor has put FIT !! so fingers crossed everything will be ok,, and not take that long,,thanks again,,


Gonna take a while. Immigration not the fastest service in the world.
Good luck.


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Hope its not going to be that long!! We also had some good news our kids are getting a nz passport even my 2 boys we adopted because my hubby is kiwi, will let you know how long mine takes,, thanks again


----------



## Hammyh (Dec 2, 2013)

I applied for mine on December 10th and was processed on 15th January so didnt take that long. 
Good luck.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Given you're a spouse of a Kiwi it should be turned around very quickly. Much more quickly than any other visa applicants.


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Well all papers has gone in so we just have to sit tight and fingers crossed and wait!!!!


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,, just thought i would give an update, everything went great just had confirmation for me and my daughters permanent residency visa!! yay !! and my boys passports are on they way in the post so all is good!! ,, all the panic and sleepless nights are over and here we come nz !!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sam and paul said:


> Hi,, just thought i would give an update, everything went great just had confirmation for me and my daughters permanent residency visa!! yay !! and my boys passports are on they way in the post so all is good!! ,, all the panic and sleepless nights are over and here we come nz !!


Excellent news. Well done. Congrats.
Any plans for where and when ?


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

congrats guys! the fun begins hey!


----------



## sam and paul (Sep 22, 2013)

We booked our tickets yesterday for 30 april betta get my a into g lol,, arriving 2 may into auckland,, my husband family will be picking us up, so we are lucky!! we going to be living in taranaki,stratford. 
Cant believe we are actually coming!! not sorted out shipping yet!! we are flying with emirates ,, flights went up in price,loads 1 march soooooo gutted ,,but managed to book 6 flights with emirates because of the baggage 30 kg,, all booked then the company tells us there was only 24kg !! paul went mad told him that was the only reason we booked with emirates because of the 30kg as we are emigrating ,we did check before hand,, but he then tell us it was a promotional offer so we not entitled to full amount!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! would not give us a refund but with constant arguing and talking to manager they agreed to upgrade the baggage for £40!!! 
It wasn't even promotional price, emirates was the same price going direct !!! over £4000 on flights it cost but done now !! Thanks to everyone for they help along the way xx


----------

